
Show HN: Slik Prospector – Find Anyone's Email - wilozxc
https://slik.ai/#/
======
wilozxc
Hi everyone! We're excited to be sharing what we've been working on today.
Slik lets you to easily find anyone's email when you visit their LinkedIn
profile. You can then save it to our dashboard, and export it to a CSV. We
have one of the highest deliverability rates at 90%+, and are looking forward
to hearing your feedback!

Feel free to comment here, or email me soroush@slik.ai, if you have any
questions or comments.

~~~
rustywicket
Nice work! Congrats on the launch. Do you have an API? would be great to here
more on potential integration options.

~~~
wilozxc
We certainly do! Drop me a line at soroush@slik.ai or chat with us on Intercom
on our site and I can set you up.

------
0xmohit
I thought that there would be some information on how it _finds_ anyone's
email address, especially at "How It Works" [0].

BTW, if one has signed up on LinkedIn using their non-work address, e.g.
gmail, do you manage to _find_ their personal address or the work one? I guess
that it'd be latter, right?

[0] [https://slik.ai/#/#how](https://slik.ai/#/#how)

~~~
wilozxc
We only find work email addresses, and to find emails we use a variety of
methods - Some include checking the mail server, using various APIs, using
social verification to see if the email is signed up somewhere, crawling the
web, scraping domains, etc.

------
chabanovski
SellHack used to do this exact thing a couple years ago but had to remove the
on-page button after Linkedin went after them. Do you think you'll face
similar difficulties?

------
mountaineer
How does this compare with Hunter.io (formerly Email Hunter) in terms of
pricing and accuracy?

------
ReedJessen
This is super cool.

What flavor of black magic do you use to make your button show up on the
LinkedIn website?

